# Johan Elzenga's website



## Tony Jay (Feb 2, 2017)

I visited Johan's website for the first time today.
I will say without a second of hesitation that I recommend that everyone gives his site a visit.

It may be that I am biased - we seem to share the same photographic loves, and even locations(!) - but his work is well worth viewing. For even more value-adding there are plenty of articles on both technical and artistic aspects of photography as well - clearly Johan is a prolific writer and not just a shutterbug!

I feel I have missed out on something for not taking the opportunity much earlier. 
There is a link in his signature bar that takes one straight to his site.

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2017)

What can I say... Thanks, Tony!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing Tony. I'll take a look.


----------



## tspear (Feb 2, 2017)

Tony,

I agree, Johan has some pretty awesome pics.


----------

